# Kevin



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

i got bored so i took pictures of kevin. here he is


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

that was the only picture that he stood still in


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very Cute


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww kevin, i wuv u!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Some pigeons just don't like to have their pictures taken. Especially ferals. They see that thing coming (the camera) and they start to move all around. Some never get used to it. Nice bird though.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

pretty bird!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Kevin is certainly a very CUTE CHECKER pigeon!!

We are sending him Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

thanks ya'll .


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Starlinglover, Kevin is cute. Now a question, a diferent bird of yours. How is the bird that got caught in the cage that you think your dog or your cat got ahold of? Just curious, been thinking about it? min


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

he is doing very well. his feathers have almost compleatly grown back and he is just as crazy as ever


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Kevin is a very handsome youngster.

Reti


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

Garye said:


> Some pigeons just don't like to have their pictures taken. Especially ferals. They see that thing coming (the camera) and they start to move all around. Some never get used to it. Nice bird though.


yea. in this case the camera (my sister's phone) was hot pink so i don't really know if he likes that color


----------



## Jeniffer Joan (Jan 6, 2011)

Kevin, Irish Caoimhín (old Irish Caoimhghín or Caemgen), is a male first name of Irish origin. It is believed that Saint Kevin was the one who popularized the name, although Kevin is not a biblical name. ... that is very sweet thanks.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Kevin is a doll! 

He's giving you the "what on earth is that thing in my face?" look a bit though. One of my ringneck doves is the same way about the camera.


----------



## Lu_Funk (Jan 19, 2011)

what kind of pigeon is he?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

wow pretty bird what kind is he?


----------

